# Quick Question



## importune (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there ANY way to make tivo support uPnP? Maybe hacking it and using some type of homebrew software? Is there ANYTHING out there that makes tivo support upnp?



Another option...is there anyway to stream video to the tivo and transcode it while you stream it?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

support upnp for what? I'm sure a hacked tivo could

streaming transcoded video to a tivo: tivoserver already does that (using MRV protocol), and if you're talking about an S2SA (using TTCB/HME), then I think there are a few other things out there including tivo desktop (tho I'm not sure if any transcode on the fly like tivoserver does)


----------



## importune (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to watch DivX .avi videos on my tivo. I hadn't known about tivoserver until just now. Does that work with divx avis?


EDIT: I just saw that it requires the tivo be hacked. Can you give me a guide on how to hack it so it supports this software? :S


I'm so new. I've soft-modded my xbox way back in the day. It can't be TOOOOO different...right? lol



EDIT2: Gunnyman's un-guide for DTivos running v6.2, unofficial support thread

That guide doesn't work in your wiki.





EDIT3: Lastly, I wanted upnp support so I could access my tversity media server from my tivo. :S


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

importune said:


> I'm so new. I've soft-modded my xbox way back in the day. It can't be TOOOOO different...right? lol


It really depends on what tivo you have...
some are hackable with just s/w (pulling the drive and making changes to it on a PC... see mfslive.org)
some require you replace the prom... not a very easy thing, I'm told, as it's surface-mount technology with little bitty pins

If you're running a directv tivo box, look for the zipper thread for more info.
If it isn't, look for the sapper.

Both have more info about which boxes are s/w hackable.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A TiVo can only play MPEG2.

If you have a subscribed Series 2 or 3 Standalone, TiVo Desktop Plus or other things allow you to play other file formats.


----------

